# ugodog, weeweepads or grass patches?



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

Best method for indoor potty training?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure which is the best method..I've never tried the grass potty or the ugodog (I'm not sure what this is exactly either)..but the pads work fine for us. I like them because if I take mine to a hotel or to work, I can bring along some pads for her and she'll use them.


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> I'm not sure which is the best method..I've never tried the grass potty or the ugodog (I'm not sure what this is exactly either)..but the pads work fine for us. I like them because if I take mine to a hotel or to work, I can bring along some pads for her and she'll use them.


your dog is gorgeous 
I have been using the pads because of portability myself...but the ugodog system seems like a good idea for at home> I just dont want to confuse her.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I remember someone talking about the ugodog system before and they really liked it...maybe there are some old posts about it here? I guess if you have 3, the ugodog may be more economical than pads?

thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use disposable potty pads. I know that it's not politically correct, but that is what I use. We travel a lot. I buy the ones from Sam's Club (they are bed pads for human incontinence) I also have the washable pads and I use those sometimes, too.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The trio said:


> your dog is gorgeous
> *I have been using the pads because of portability myself*...but the ugodog system seems like a good idea for at home> *I just dont want to confuse her*.


That's a good point... it's nice to have a system in place that travels well when you need it to. We have been home cooking and putting kibble in the bowl with it for those same reasons (before when we solely fed home cooking, it got pretty complicated when travelling. I figure this way if we can't get anything else, their digestive systems will still recognize/not be upset by familiar kibble )

Do they still make/does anyone use those litter box systems (remembering them from years ago - the litter was different from cat litter). Never worked for our Echo - she just used it like a sandbox to hide toys/bones in


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've tried all three. With the Ugodog I couldn't get them to want to walk on the grate; the potty patch was just a pain in the butt and although it seemed they would go on it I didn't want to have to deal with cleaning it and little pieces of the turf were always falling out. I think Heidi actually tried the one with real grass one time. I get the human pads from Sam's and everyone is happy. 

Linda


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I read somewhere on another thread here that people who used the grass patch thingie said that the poo just kinda fell off onto the floor many times...kinda makes having it a moot point, IMO.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Myah uses the grass patch. The problem is now she wont go anythere except the grass patch(oh except the carpet). I like the grass patch. We have a large one we keep at home and a smaller one to travel with. You have to wash them on a regular basis because they get stinky pretty fast.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Myah's mom said:


> Myah uses the grass patch. The problem is now she wont go anythere except the grass patch(oh except the carpet). I like the grass patch. We have a large one we keep at home and a smaller one to travel with. You have to wash them on a regular basis because they get stinky pretty fast.


This is something I wonder about... how can they distinguish the textures of where is good to go and where is bad? I sort of wish I hadn't used potty pads at all. Our Gracie, who is spot on with her potty training (uses the doggy door like a pro) will still go on our bathmats when we forget a bathroom door open. I wonder if she thinks they are potty pads?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We have tried all the systems. (By "we" I mean the dogs!)

*THE POTTY PATCH*: Paris just yanked the fake grass off of it to go chew.
It looks cheaply made. The bottom peice has _mildly_ sharp peices sticking up to hold the fake grass in place. 

*DISPOSABLE POTTY PADS*: Sure, they would pee on them. But then Paris wanted to destroy them. 
She tried to shread them and chew them. I could not have her chewing anything with plastic!

*THE UGODOG*: We adore. :forgive me:
I could sing the praises of such an ingenious system. 
It has made my life better. 
I should somehow contact the company and either do commercials or give them all my wordly possessions in gratitude, minus the dog potty.

The _one_ caveat: 
Paris will on occaisson, lift up the grate on the Ugodog, and steal the newspaper under it. 
But I would much rather have her chew a newspaper than a plastic potty pad. 
And if you see from the above, she has a real talent at mischief. 
Coco has never tried to remove the grate.

Also, I love that the whole thing is washable. I wash it in the laundry tub every few days. 
Twice a day I wipe the potty down with paper towel & Nature's Miracle. 
And when we travel, we wrap a bag around it and put it in the vehicle. 






maltlovereileen said:


> This is something I wonder about... how can they distinguish the textures of where is good to go and where is bad? I sort of wish I hadn't used potty pads at all. Our Gracie, who is spot on with her potty training (uses the doggy door like a pro) will still go on our bathmats when we forget a bathroom door open. I wonder if she thinks they are potty pads?


Sounds like she thinks that they are potty pads! :w00t:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pee pads for my pups ..best of luck what ever you decide .


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

We started out with just the pee pads then moved to the UGODOG. We LOVE the UGODOG! You save on the cost of pee pads because they can go on it numerous times before you have to change them. When they go poo, you just lift the grate and flush down the toilet. When we travel, we use the pee pads and they're fine with them as well.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh you made me google ugodog :blush: it looks good. we use weewee pads but Mr. Sparkey always miss the target, he likes to go way in the corner lift his leg and make a mess and for that he wants a treat every time. thank goodness I have the pads in the back yard and always hose down. he uses the doggie door to get to it. 

I like the ugodog idea but only if there is a pad in the base. I can't imagine cleaning or emptying something like that. but with the pad it would be a great idea :thumbsup: grass woud be too messy I think 

wouldn't that be great if every house had a built in ugodog with a flushing system?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> wouldn't that be great if every house had a built in ugodog with a flushing system?


that would really be something. :HistericalSmiley:You know if you build custom, you could put in a special toilet for the dogs. I am thinking about what we called "WC Turc". I don't know if this still exists. We had one in the appartment we lived in Teheran in 1966. It's in small room like normal toilets, but instead of a toilet, it's a square in the floor. Found a picture who explains better than I can.
View attachment 87607

In this appartment, that specific toilet was for the maids. We had a normal toilet.
But would'nt that be great to have something like this for the dogs ?


----------

